# Resi Items Fehler



## nylonfaden (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo ,
mir ist aufgefallen das bei Resiitems die Werte nicht korrekt gerechnet werden .
Es sieht stark nach Rundungsfehler aus. Das heisst wenn ein Item 40 resi hat ,
werden im Charplaner 41 angezeigt und dementsprechend zusammengerechnet . Das 20 Feurresi/Arkanresi enchant auf Kopf wird überhaupt nicht mit berechnet .Vieleicht könnt Ihr das ja mal bei Gelegenheit fixen .
Ansonsten ein feines Teil .

Lydara


----------

